
GrapesJS: Open source Web Template Editor for building templates without coding - artf
http://grapesjs.com/
======
sheepy
Thanks for sharing! Any thoughts on responsive blocks, fluid grids, rems?

~~~
artf
Thanks to you sheepy. Anyway if you you select a block you are already able to
switch input unit with something else (eg. '%') so adding 'rems' in
configurations is trivial

------
cooleCMS
We need something like this for our new CMS. Nice!

------
shovel3
Nice tool!

~~~
artf
Yeap :)

